# I think I love someone unconditionally.



## Cryptolysergick (Jun 27, 2005)

F it.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Aww, that's sweet!


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

I've had feelings like that for people before, and it feels wonderful. It makes me feel hopeful every day. I'm happy for you!


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Good for you


----------



## Matilda (Jul 23, 2005)

That is just amazing.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

A wonderful way to Love


----------

